# Have you contacted your case officer?



## rockyvso (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you talk to case officer? If so, how many times and how has been their reaction towards your file status inquiry?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

rockyvso said:


> Did you talk to case officer? If so, how many times and how has been their reaction towards your file status inquiry?


There is no single case officer allocated to cases any more, so you're chances of talking to one are practically zero.

I think there is also a major misunderstanding about how processing works. It is not as if someone is working on your file on a daily basis.

After an initial assessment that you have lodged a valid application, your application will sit in a queue until someone picks it up for processing. If the application is decision ready, it could be processed and decided in a matter of hours. If further documentation is required or if further checking is required, it could drag on for much longer.

Typically, if a request for further information is sent, no one will look at the application again until the 28 day deadline has passed. It may be a different case officer this time and they may decide to make additional requests for information.

As long as the processing time is within global standards, status inquiries will be routinely ignored. One of the reasons you can't talk to case officers about the progress of your application, is that they would spend all day answering pointless inquiries instead of doing their jobs.

If you have genuine concerns, it is best to make inquiries through the recommended channels.

I get the odd client who asks for updates on an almost daily basis by email, text message and phone. While I appreciate that people are anxious about their application, it's extremely annoying and a waste of everyone's time. The vast majority seem to have a reasonable understanding of how the system works.


----------



## rockyvso (Jun 5, 2017)

CCMS said:


> There is no single case officer allocated to cases any more, so you're chances of talking to one are practically zero.
> 
> I think there is also a major misunderstanding about how processing works. It is not as if someone is working on your file on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information.

I was contacted by the CO on 7th September and I replied on 23rd of September. BUt uptil today, no response from them so I was thinking of getting in touch with the CO to ask the status update.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

rockyvso said:


> Thank you for the information.
> 
> I was contacted by the CO on 7th September and I replied on 23rd of September. BUt uptil today, no response from them so I was thinking of getting in touch with the CO to ask the status update.


There is no harm in trying if you have the CO's contact details. I suppose it depends on what information was requested, which visa you are applying for and how far overall processing has proceeded.


----------



## rockyvso (Jun 5, 2017)

CCMS said:


> There is no harm in trying if you have the CO's contact details. I suppose it depends on what information was requested, which visa you are applying for and how far overall processing has proceeded.


I applied for SC 189. The information requested was my wife's educational documentation and to provide photographs of my daughter because her appearance in the passport and the way she looks now has changed drastically.

I do only have the name and the position number. Do you think that is enough to get in touch with them. I do not have their direct email or phone number


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

rockyvso said:


> I do only have the name and the position number. Do you think that is enough to get in touch with them. I do not have their direct email or phone number


You can try pasting those details in the subject line, but there's no guarantee the same person is still dealing with your case.


----------



## cman1007 (Jun 27, 2017)

I applied for a PMV 300 in January and have been in email contact with my same CO quite often. She has been very one on one and pleasant. 

Of course, I don't email her with time wasting questions.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

cman1007 said:


> I applied for a PMV 300 in January and have been in email contact with my same CO quite often. She has been very one on one and pleasant.
> 
> Of course, I don't email her with time wasting questions.


There are some extremely pleasant and helpful people in the Department. I'm always pleasantly surprised when I encounter one of the nice ones. They must have somehow managed to avoid detection....


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I had two different COs on one application. One was terrible and the other very helpful and efficient. Still happy the second one picked up our file in the end.


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have read on this forum of many cases of people dealing with specific CO's. Can't be that random or rare.


----------



## Rcaballero (Nov 17, 2017)

How do you contact your migration agent? It seems like everytime i call immigration the queue takes forever and they can’t really help you. They just tell you to wait. My application’s status has been assessment in progress for quite some time now. It sucks to keep on thinking about your application and that your career depends on it. I dont understand the long process of granting work visas to be honest. It is really frustrating. Sigh


----------



## 292905 (Feb 9, 2017)

Just call your migration agent. If you paid for their service, they should answer your call. immigration is a government agency, good luck if they ever answer the phone. There are 10's of thousands of applications in the queue. You have to wait just like everyone else. It's their country and they will do as they please...


----------



## hisbooboo (May 9, 2015)

cman1007 said:


> I applied for a PMV 300 in January and have been in email contact with my same CO quite often. She has been very one on one and pleasant.
> 
> Of course, I don't email her with time wasting questions.


Pretty sure we have the same CO. She has been amazing with us, even suggested we switch from PMV to 309.

We've always had contact with only her and she replies within a few days also.


----------

